# African cichlid tank??



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

What species would be good for a 20 gallon??it is currently cycling and i am planning on putting cihlids...any ideas or comments Are welcome!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*How about a nice *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Lake Tanganyika setup ?? There are over 150 known species to choose from and probably more. Most are reasonably small, and would look really nice in a Lake specific setup  . My personal favorites from this lake are the Shell dwellers, but the Juli's also have some very attractive fish.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

how about some from the labidochromis genus? just make sure you only have one male!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

A 20 gallon is too small for any mbuna (including labidochromis). With a 20 gallon, if you really want a nice, healthy tank with lots of interesting behavior to watch, I reccomend checking out the tanganyikan shell dwelling species such as lamprologus occellatus. They are great looking and wonderful to watch. A very interesting African cichlid.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you for the responses guys


----------



## Dach (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with the above posts. Species from lake Tanganyika; Shellies, Julies/lelupi or an established birchardi pair would do well in a 20g. I guess some apistos would do well too, but I have no experience with those.


----------



## uganationaltitle (Aug 29, 2009)

I would have to go with some Kribs They breed easily, just get 1 male and 3 females and you will have little fishes in no time.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

There are even albino kribs for sale at some stores sometimes! very cool looking fish... They're meaner than they're given credit for...


----------



## calvin17 (Sep 20, 2009)

i defiantly recommend lake Tanganyikans, Malawis will grow too large...


----------

